
Former Twitter COO Ali Rowghani to Lead Y Combinator’s $700M Growth Fund - Cmccann7
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/15/former-twitter-coo-ali-rogwhani-to-lead-y-combinators-growth-fund/
======
Cmccann7
This has some interesting implications for the YC Continuity fund. Curious to
hear others thoughts on it.

